# Costco Pulls Plug on Orphaned Inductive Chargers



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Why would you bother to charge up unless you have lead batteries and need it to make it home. If that's the case you're going to sit there a while anyway. Charging at 120V you likely can't put enough charge in it to drive 3 miles on 30 minutes of charging. I figured this was coming sooner rather than later. These little chargers are springing up everywhere due to government funding and as usual the govt. hasn't a clue what it's doing other than throwing my tax money at something with nothing to go by. 

Lithium batteries make opportunity charging pretty useless unless it's somewhere like a ballgame or movie theater where you're going to be parked for a couple hours or more. Then at 240V you can get maybe 10kw or about 30 miles worth of charge. 

Putting them at gas stations or burger joints is just stupid and a colossal waste of tax money.


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

Anyone know what happened to the charger after they were removed?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

More than likely recycled.


----------

